# EchoStar Bird Flies, Minus In-Orbit Insurance



## Guest (Feb 22, 2002)

The EchoStar VII satellite lifted off Thursday morning from Cape Canaveral in Florida aboard an Atlas IIIB rocket during a launch directed by Lockheed Martin's International Launch Services.

Initial contact with the satellite was confirmed at 8:43 a.m. Eastern Time from the Lockheed Martin satellite tracking station in Uralla, Australia, the company said.

While EchoStar had procured insurance for the satellite's launch, the company said earlier in the week that it hasn't procured in-orbit insurance for the bird.

EchoStar cited its significant satellite backup capabilities - along with the expected increase in backup capabilities pending the future launch for the EchoStar VIII satellite - as reasons for not obtaining insurance for the satellite. It also said the current market for in-orbit insurance compelled the company not to get in-orbit insurance for EchoStar VII.

EchoStar VII, a high-powered satellite built by Lockheed Martin, has spot-beam capabilities allowing for the delivery of extra programming, including more local TV channels.

From SkyReport (Used with permission)


----------

